# What is in your TTC arsenal?



## alison29

I am taking: 
core Daily 1 women's vitamin

chinese herb=four things combination it has dong quai, rehmannia root, chinese white peony and chanxiong root.

baby aspirin

**Both these are suppost to help increase blood flow to reproductive organs I have mild endo so want to decrease blood stagnantion

Evening primrose oil

Vitex= balances hormones. I have noticed less Blood clots in AF after being on for two months (this was before the chinese herbs) so it must be doing something.


----------



## cebethel

My arsenal:

DH & his :spermy:
Pre-natal vitamin
baby aspirin
preseed
softcups
OPK's

I'm too nervous to try other vitamins & herbal stuff incase it messes with my cycle 8-[


----------



## dachsundmom

My arsenal-
Mixed veggie complex w/ folic acid
B vitamins
1200 mg of calcium
EPO/ Flax combo until OV and then switch to 2000mg fish oil
OPK
HPT
Previously used Clomid


----------



## Indigo77

Pre-natal vitamin
COQ10
B complex
PreSeed (though have not needed it since starting a B complex)
Softcups
Wondfo OPKs


----------



## cebethel

Oooooh I'm totally looking at buying some wondfo OPK's & HPT's from Amazon. AMAZING price!!!


----------



## Natsby

EPO, flax, folic acid and I was taking baby asprin but I´m not sure if I should continue it?? Just bought some preseed for the first time this month. OPKs and OH takes zinc when he remembers.


----------



## cebethel

Natsby said:


> EPO, flax, folic acid and I was taking baby asprin but I´m not sure if I should continue it?? Just bought some preseed for the first time this month. OPKs and OH takes zinc when he remembers.

AHH! I've been trying to get DH to take some sort of vitamin for a long time now, but alas..........nothing. Stubborn!


----------



## littletike

Clear Blue Fertility Monitor
Preseed
The shoulder stand for 10 mins after BDing!!
Some sexy undies!!


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Oooooh I'm totally looking at buying some wondfo OPK's & HPT's from Amazon. AMAZING price!!!

Yep...able to POAS often without worrying about the cost....AND most people get a BFP by CD10 with the Wondfo HTPs...so I allow myself to POAS from CD10 and beyond...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh I'm totally looking at buying some wondfo OPK's & HPT's from Amazon. AMAZING price!!!
> 
> Yep...able to POAS often without worrying about the cost....AND most people get a BFP by CD10 with the Wondfo HTPs...so I allow myself to POAS from CD10 and beyond...Click to expand...

I just bought 50 of these on Amazon!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh I'm totally looking at buying some wondfo OPK's & HPT's from Amazon. AMAZING price!!!
> 
> Yep...able to POAS often without worrying about the cost....AND most people get a BFP by CD10 with the Wondfo HTPs...so I allow myself to POAS from CD10 and beyond...Click to expand...
> 
> I just bought 50 of these on Amazon!Click to expand...

:thumbup:

Pee away.....No worries....


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> EPO, flax, folic acid and I was taking baby asprin but I´m not sure if I should continue it?? Just bought some preseed for the first time this month. OPKs and OH takes zinc when he remembers.

My doctor said baby aspirin if the uterine lining is on the thick side, otherwise it might thin it out too much. I was using it, self medicating, because I heard it might help me get things to stick, but it seems I might have just made it worse.


----------



## NorthStar

Folic acid - doc told me that was the only thing I needed.

I did *try *EPO this cycle but it may have made me ov late, so I don't think I'll take it next month.

Also charting, taking temps/checking CM daily.

I've been taking a cough medicine with guafesnin (sp?) for a few days as well it's gross it tastes like spew, I don't think I'll bother next month.


----------



## alison29

What is the co Q 10 for ? I need to buy the opks and HPT. This month i used progesterone cream so AF would occur on the weekend and hopefully O on the weekend two weeks later BUT I think I just O on wed/thursday-anyway. We dtd thursday night I still had some EWCM but it was the most on wednesdays. I am going to buy the amazon opks buying at pharmacy is cost prohibiitive.


----------



## alison29

https://endojourney.wordpress.com/2009/09/22/baby-aspirin-before-conception/ 
That is the article I read that made me think to do the baby aspirin. The RE from Houston who authored it suggests it for all women trying to conceice ARGH what to believe it all makes sense!


----------



## Macwooly

Goodness mine and DH's arsenal prepare :)

DH is on:
Maca root
Co Enzyme Q10
Horny Goat's weed
Ginger root
Multivits with folic acid in
Royal Jelly
Fish oil - omega 3
and Pycnogenol

For me for the whole cycle I take:
Prenatal multivits with folic acid
Flaxseed oil (been on for 18 months for depression)
Vitamin B complex (been on for 18 months for depression)
Royal Jelly
Cranberry extract
Co Enzyme Q10
CBFM
Temping & charting

From CD1 to ovulation I also take:
EPO (been on for 18 months for depression & used to take for whole cycle but not now TTC)
Fish oil - omega 3
Agnus castus
Grapefruit juice
Green tea

Then I do bum in the air after BD and have items of clothing for getting DH in the mood when he's tired :)


----------



## NorthStar

I don't know there is too much information out there, I'm going to stick with what is scientifically proven (folic acid), but plenty of people on here have done their homework and swear by a combination of extra "boosters". 

I know that I'm fit and healthy (just passed my physical with glowing colours) and I'm also concened about the possible effects of combining a whole lot of different supplements, so for me I don't think I'll mess with nature FOR NOW, totally reserve my right to change my mind and start taking a whole chemist shop a few months down the track.


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Goodness mine and DH's arsenal prepare :)
> 
> DH is on:
> Maca root
> Co Enzyme Q10
> Horny Goat's weed
> Ginger root
> Multivits with folic acid in
> Royal Jelly
> Fish oil - omega 3
> and Pycnogenol
> 
> For me for the whole cycle I take:
> Prenatal multivits with folic acid
> Flaxseed oil (been on for 18 months for depression)
> Vitamin B complex (been on for 18 months for depression)
> Royal Jelly
> Cranberry extract
> Co Enzyme Q10
> CBFM
> Temping & charting
> 
> From CD1 to ovulation I also take:
> EPO (been on for 18 months for depression & used to take for whole cycle but not now TTC)
> Fish oil - omega 3
> Agnus castus
> Grapefruit juice
> Green tea
> 
> Then I do bum in the air after BD and have items of clothing for getting DH in the mood when he's tired :)

Great idea I think I may need to invest in a slutty air hostess outfit or similar :blush:

Have you noticed any general health benefits from the supplements MacW?


----------



## Indigo77

alison29 said:


> What is the co Q 10 for ? I need to buy the opks and HPT. This month i used progesterone cream so AF would occur on the weekend and hopefully O on the weekend two weeks later BUT I think I just O on wed/thursday-anyway. We dtd thursday night I still had some EWCM but it was the most on wednesdays. I am going to buy the amazon opks buying at pharmacy is cost prohibiitive.

It is supposed to improve egg quality and protect the eggs from free radicals. It is often prescribed for IVF patients... 3 months before egg retrieval. Also good for the boys.....

_Supplement with Co-Enzyme Q-10, which helps to support and improve mitochondrial functioning, the powerhouse of the cell. One of the hallmarks of aging is damage to mitochondrial DNA caused by oxygen metabolism and the presence of free radicals in the system._


----------



## Macwooly

I think you have to do what's right for you :)

DH is on a load of supplements which he wasn't on before TTC but bless him he's willing to do whatever to help and I have really researched everything after my mishap with soy.

I was on a lot of my supplements before TTC as many help reduce depression and I need to stabilise my hormones or it really kicks my depression.

I did start soy last cycle but won't touch that again but I do research everything carefully before making decisions on what to take or not :)


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Great idea I think I may need to invest in a slutty air hostess outfit or similar :blush:
> 
> Have you noticed any general health benefits from the supplements MacW?

Well I was on lots before TTC (I've rattled for 18 months now) but if I miss my supplements I feel it in my moods and energy levels. 

And DH is really feeling so much better since being on them and has increased energy and it seems to have helped stabilise his diabetes a bit (he's thankfully not yet on medication to control his diabetes)

I won't just give DH or myself something purely for TTC I like to see if it has other benefits although if I get AF I will be starting Raspberry Leaf tea which can help uterine condition but it's another one of those things to stop at ovulation


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> I won't just give DH or myself something purely for TTC I like to see if it has other benefits

same here...and the timing in adding the maca root for my hubby worked out nicely....gave him a bit more energy after cutting out the coffee....


----------



## cebethel

Is it ok to take a prenatal vitamin that has b vitamins in it as well as taking a b vitamin complex?


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Is it ok to take a prenatal vitamin that has b vitamins in it as well as taking a b vitamin complex?

The vitamin Bs are water soluble so the body will expel any excess in your system it doesn't need.

Having said that though every one is different and therefore has different sensitivity to things and some people find they can get nerve related if they take too much such as anxiety; pins & needles or the shakes.

My prenatals have all the vitamin Bs (though some aren't 100% RDA) I then take vitamin B complex so between the 2 I do get 100% RDA for all the B vitamins. But my doctor said I could also take B6 additionally during AF but that's related to my depression and something I do as needed.


----------



## Jax41

WOW!! :shock: I am a lightweight compared to you lot!

Folic Acid
OPK's
Thongs :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

How I would long to be on your regime Jax!

There are days I can't face my supplements but I know it's my mental health that will suffer if I miss days :nope:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi ive tried to keep it simple only because I've had a test to show I do o even though I know it may not be every months. I'm 8 1/2 stone , don't smoke , drink rarely more due to dry country than abstaining through free will. Could do more exercise admittedly :shrug:
Found out I'm really low in Ferratin the iron stores probable cause of losses. So i'm taking 200 x2 daily , 
General prenatal 
This month royal jelly to support the iron intake and general health . I read can also support healthy eggies. 
Flaxseed oil post o this month too for all the good stuff.
Bit nervous to try epo as worry I have a great cycle and it took ages to become reg after losses so don't wanna mess it up.
Also cut out my daily posh coffee treat , guzzle grapefruit juice which I like anyway , more water and two cups of green jasmine tea. Which I don't like to be honest but this month got ewcm for the first time .
I'm going to add you girls this month too , in terms of support , it goes a long 
long way.:kiss: 
A great plan with hubby:happydance: 
And......must admit the nurses outfit may be required for the last few dances 
Some dirty talk also can't hurt t hee :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> How I would long to be on your regime Jax!
> 
> There are days I can't face my supplements but I know it's my mental health that will suffer if I miss days :nope:

It was the thongs that did it eh???:haha:

Hey, at the end of the day you have to to do what you have to do to look after yourself first and foremost:flower:x


----------



## Macwooly

Thongs???????????????? Oh yes I know those the things that disappear up my bum (or full moon rising as DH calls it) and make me walk around looking so lady like as I try to yank them back out again :rofl:

Afraid it's Bridget Jones' big pants for me every day :)


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Thongs???????????????? Oh yes I know those the things that disappear up my bum (or full moon rising as DH calls it) and make me walk around looking so lady like as I try to yank them back out again :rofl:
> 
> Afraid it's Bridget Jones' big pants for me every day :)

Dental floss!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Well I'm sure that wouldn't be any more annoying :rofl:


----------



## alison29

I wish I could tolerate those things. My SIL wears them everyday (I guess i have seen them riding up) I wonder if you get a callous back there or soemthing ugh! My dh is happy to have bikini cuts, thongs not even an option.


----------



## onmymind17

OK for me i do
Royal Jelly
CoQ10
Prenatal
B6
B12
Evening Primrose Oil until O
Flax Seed Oil after O

DH does
CoQ10
Flax Seed Oil

LOL, sorry no thongs for me, ewwwwww lol but we did have some fun in a tent in out backyard LMAO!!


----------



## Macwooly

Nothing like fun in a tent :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Thongs???????????????? Oh yes I know those the things that disappear up my bum (or full moon rising as DH calls it) and make me walk around looking so lady like as I try to yank them back out again :rofl:
> 
> Afraid it's Bridget Jones' big pants for me every day :)

What is it with the underwear sets in this country (UK)?

Get a nice bra and there are only 2 options for matching pants - 1 being the up the bum thong, 2 being the nanna knickers.

I tried a thong last weekend to get in that last BD , it was well uncomfortable and OH was laid up with back pain anyway so didn't even notice :shrug:

Seriously don't know how anyone can wear the things, I've got a relatively small bottom but it still EATS the thong.


----------



## Macwooly

I don't know how ladies were thongs either :shrug: I thought I just wanted comfy knickers as I was older but looking back I've always liked comfy knickers :D


----------



## Indigo77

There is no such thing as comfy knickers after you have gone commando...


----------



## onmymind17

Indigo77 said:


> There is no such thing as comfy knickers after you have gone commando...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Too funny, i just cant do that lol, but i do sleep that way, never liked to be bound up. 

I agree with the thongs, i dont want to spend a half an hour trying to find out where it went lol.


----------



## Macwooly

I have occasionally gone commando but find it feels a little odd. Last time was a wedding of one of DH's cousins and just as we entered the church I told him I was commando and he spent the rest of the day asking when we could go home :laugh2:

Oh I need to remember that one and put it to use on a day DH is tired :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

:haha::haha::haha:Thanks girls u have just gave me a good laugh before I go to bed,aw I miss u guys and the laughs and the jokes and the fun :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

You're always welcome :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

My ttc arsenal?

Um, my husband's penis. That's it really, lol.


----------



## onmymind17

readyformore said:


> My ttc arsenal?
> 
> Um, my husband's penis. That's it really, lol.

:laugh2::laugh2::rofl::rofl: Dang thats what we all forgot about he he he, this just cracked me up, thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## onmymind17

Desperado167 said:


> :haha::haha::haha:Thanks girls u have just gave me a good laugh before I go to bed,aw I miss u guys and the laughs and the jokes and the fun :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

We miss you too!!!!!! Sleep tight!!


----------



## Grumblebea

Prenatal
DHA
Super B Complex
Low Dose Aspirin 81mg
Calcium 
EPO
Grapefruit Juice
CBFM
CB Digi OPK
Preseed
Soft Cups
Oh yeah...and the most important... My DH (who is on multi, zinc and Selenium).
Sheesh, I hope that's enough!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Sheesh...I feel like a slacker...


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> Sheesh...I feel like a slacker...

See my post!


----------



## Indigo77

readyformore said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Sheesh...I feel like a slacker...
> 
> See my post!Click to expand...

Ok...u get the slacker award...:haha:


----------



## Bubba3

Indigo77 said:


> There is no such thing as comfy knickers after you have gone commando...

Indigo you never fail to crack me up and I couldnt agree more :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## onmymind17

Indigo77 said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Sheesh...I feel like a slacker...
> 
> See my post!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok...u get the slacker award...:haha:Click to expand...

LMAO, too funny!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Okay, confession seeing as I started the thong thang. I can't face wearing them either (I mean what happens after you've had a poo??!!:shrug:), they only come out to get DH in the mood:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG JAX, Did you HAVE to go there? Eeeewl! :haha:


----------



## Redclaire

clearing out wardrobes since i got back from the clinic today after my iui and i just found a black corset and ninnies i forgot i had.... well the more spermies the better up there today i say....he'll be home at 7pm!!:happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Redclaire said:


> clearing out wardrobes since i got back from the clinic today after my iui and i just found a black corset and ninnies i forgot i had.... well the more spermies the better up there today i say....he'll be home at 7pm!!:happydance:

Heh heh heh.

What's ninnies?


----------



## Indigo77

Yeah, what are ninnies?


----------



## Redclaire

Ninnies are what my nan called fancy nickers; frilly, lacey, racy, not white, not enough cloth, and liable to lead you to damnation, piles or a cold in your kidneys!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: love ninnies!!


----------



## onmymind17

Redclaire said:


> Ninnies are what my nan called fancy nickers; frilly, lacey, racy, not white, not enough cloth, and liable to lead you to damnation, piles or a cold in your kidneys!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: love ninnies!!

LOL, yea for ninnies!!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Jax41 said:


> Okay, confession seeing as I started the thong thang. I can't face wearing them either (I mean what happens after you've had a poo??!!:shrug:), they only come out to get DH in the mood:haha:

I generally take my pants off first, it does help Jax :haha::haha::haha:

And the word for the day is...NINNIES.


----------



## Natsby

oh dear pants off?? is that what I´ve been doing wrong? I thought I had to swim back stroke in the lane he had just done front crawl in and that would be enough. Next you will be telling me I have to take off my woolly hat and socks too!
Ninnies!!


----------



## onmymind17

Wait a min, your supposed to get undressed when you do it!!!! :haha:

Ninnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## readyformore

onmymind17 said:


> Wait a min, your supposed to get undressed when you do it!!!! :haha:
> 
> Ninnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, last Saturday my DH was completely dressed (zipper down) and I had my nice dress still on, even the heels! So, no, you don't really need to get completely undressed!!!!!:haha::haha:

I'm still not sure what a ninnie is. Maybe I should google it. . . .


----------



## Natsby

Oh saucy!! Ninnies are fancy knickers, you have to go back a few posts, I can´t remember now who started it.


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah I checked TCOYF you definitely have to remove the knickers.

Ninnies!


----------



## Indigo77

readyformore said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Wait a min, your supposed to get undressed when you do it!!!! :haha:
> 
> Ninnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, last Saturday my DH was completely dressed (zipper down) and I had my nice dress still on, even the heels! So, no, you don't really need to get completely undressed!!!!!:haha::haha:
> 
> I'm still not sure what a ninnie is. Maybe I should google it. . . .Click to expand...

:nope: Now, is that is not the sort of behavior we expect from a mother of 3...:haha::haha::haha: :thumbup:


----------



## onmymind17

readyformore said:


> onmymind17 said:
> 
> 
> Wait a min, your supposed to get undressed when you do it!!!! :haha:
> 
> Ninnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, last Saturday my DH was completely dressed (zipper down) and I had my nice dress still on, even the heels! So, no, you don't really need to get completely undressed!!!!!:haha::haha:
> 
> I'm still not sure what a ninnie is. Maybe I should google it. . . .Click to expand...

:happydance: OMG, i love it, whooo hoo good for you honey!! Thats better than my tent fun!!


----------

